

Ask HN: Go beyond the programming aspects of my app Securing/Funding? - justfane

The other day i had a great idea, its no where to be found on the markets iOS or Android. So the other day i built it as a weekend hack i think that this app has great potential... I am young but wondering what the best way togo about raising money while preventing others from stealing the idea. Are trademarkets&#x2F;copyright&#x2F;patents needed to  secure the idea? Any advice beyond programming the app is welcome... however i am mostly interested in finding out how to go about funding the idea. I would just need small amount of funding to try and scale this idea for x amount of months to test it and see how the public would use it, and if its something that would last long term...
Thanks HN!
======
napoleoncomplex
I'll get the default (and largely true) feedback out of the way:

\- Ideas are the easy part, and are not worth much

\- Trademarks/copyright/patents are a waste of your time

Now for the positive part:

\- if you want funding, and your product is actually a great idea, there's
plenty of money flowing around these days: angels, incubators/accelerators,
startup/pitch competitions

\- it's fun as hell building your own stuff, so go out and build it, start
contacting your potential clients/users, and enjoy the ride!

~~~
justfane
Thanks :) Appreciate the points; i will reach out once i fix some bugs :)

